# 100th Anniversary Schwinn Super Sport



## zuissjw1 (May 6, 2012)

I've been away from the Cabe for awhile and had originally posted mostly Raleigh 3 speed stuff.  I came across a nice Schwinn and had to buy it and rebuild it and thought I would share with other Schwinn fans.  Don't know if there is much of a following for the lightweights like there are for balloon tire and Sting-Rays but you might like to see a very well preserved almost zero mile original bike from 1995/96.  During a full frame off overhaul of mechanics the bars were rewrapped and new cables/housings installed and a non original but period correct seat was added.  The pedals are also likely non-original.  Anyways hope you enjoy and hope I can figure how to upload/attach my photos.


----------

